# Jen the Wonder Woman fighting 900 lb giant



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Enjoy this video.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice video!! That young lady did good!! Congrats to her!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Ms.BlindDate (Jun 19, 2012)

ksong said:


> Enjoy this video.


Nice job Jen, you go girl. We have a stand up belt but I have not been strapped in for a monster yet. Watching you make me not so nervous.... :dance:


----------



## good old guthro (Sep 17, 2012)

woot! you go!


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think I'd stay that calm after losing that fish, especially with the leader in sight...


----------

